# Suche FU-Block.



## Mr.Spok (29 Januar 2009)

Bei uns demnächst eine Anlage gebaut werden die 33 Getriebemotoren mit je ~0,2kW besitzt (Drehstrommotoren). Diese sollen jeweils alle über einen FU betrieben werden. Meine Frage: gibts irgendwo ein modulares System, was z.B. einen Netzeingang hat und sagen wir 10 Motoren bedienen kann (jeder Motor muß einzeln betrieben werden können). Das ganze sollte noch eine Feldbusschnittstelle (CanOpen) haben. Ich habe keine Lust 33 FU´s in den Schrank zu packen.

Bin für jede Information dankbar.

mfG Jan


----------



## volker (29 Januar 2009)

ich würde hier empfehlen die umrichter dezentral zu plazieren.
schau mal hier. gibts natürlich auch von anderen herstellern.
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/C11.htm
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/C21.htm


----------



## Mr.Spok (29 Januar 2009)

Danke Volker,

aber entscheidend ist wahrscheinlich der Preis ich darf nicht über 180,-€ (soviel kostet ca. ein Standard-FU, Danfoss, Omron etc.) pro Antrieb im EK kommen. Wollt mir halt nur Platz und Verdrahtungsaufwand sparen.

mfG Jan


----------



## Astralavista (29 Januar 2009)

Von Stöber gibt es zumindest die Lösung 4 Motoren an einen Umrichter zu hängen. Zumindest funktioniert das bei den Servos echt gut.
Da heißt das Gerät AX5000. Die Geber werden intern im Gerät umgeschaltet (falls benötigt) und für die Leistung musst du dann noch für jeden Motor extra ein Schütz einbauen.
Ist nur ein Vorschlag und definitiv nicht die Lösung die du suchst. Aber leider fällt mir da auf die schnelle auch nix anderes ein.


----------



## da_kine (29 Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Aufgabenstellung aus? Müssen sie zueinander geregelt werden oder Positionieren? Oder sollen sie einfach nur Drehzahlgesteuert sein?

SEW bietet bei seinen Movitrac-Geräten die Möglichkeit, mehrere Motore an den gleichen Umrichter zu hängen. Das muss man dann nur im MotionStudio bei der Inbetriebnahme auswählen. Wir haben das schon mehrfach gemacht und das funktioniert auch sehr gut. Soweit ich weis, haben die auch CANopen Standardmäßig OnBoard.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Mr.Spok (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo Markus,

eine einfache U/f Steuerung reicht aus es werden nur Rollgänge damit angetrieben. Die sollen blos langsam anlaufen und einen großen Geschwindigkeitsbereich abdecken.
Über mehrere Motoren an einem FU habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Leider soll jeder Motor einzeln gesteuert werden und auch einzeln an einer Rampe hochlaufen können.

mfG Jan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2009)

Wie Volker schon schreibt...macht es meiner meinung nach da nur sinn, Dezentrale Getriebemotore mit FU (Movimot) von SEW zu nehemen, die sind für Förderanlagen Ideal und in Summe mit Sicherheit Preiswerter als andere Lössungen....

gruß helmut


----------



## da_kine (30 Januar 2009)

Ich würde auch zur MoviMot Lösung tendieren, wobei du da mit deinem Preisrahmen denke ich nicht hinkommen wirst.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Maxl (30 Januar 2009)

Ein System, welches wohl die wenigsten kennen, aber hier sehr wohl passen würde, kommt auch von SEW und nennt sich MoviPro. Dabei werden mehrere (kundenspezifisch zu definierende) FU oder Servo-Module in ein IP65-Gehäuse verbaut, welches direkt an der Maschine angebracht wird.
Dies kann z.B. so aussehen, dass 6 FU in einem Gehäuse untergebracht werden, an Steckern (oder Klemmen im Gehäuse) kommst Du dann mit Bus (Canopen), 400V-Versorgung und den 6 Motorkabeln an die Dinger heran. (so wurde es mir zumindest auf der Nürnberg-Messe erklärt).

Das schwierige dabei ist eigentlich nur, dass man SEW die genauen Anforderungen definieren muss, und die stellen dann entsprechende MoviPro-Geräte zusammen.
Schade dabei ist, dass es recht wenig Unterlagen über die Dinger gibt.
(ich hofe, der Link funktioniert): http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/support...d20e32a90c5e4b26&gruppen_id=C71&name=MOVIPRO®

mfg Maxl


----------

